# MTH refillable gas bottles



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am thinking of changing to a refillable gas bottle for convenience and for use in europe.

I have found these

www.mthautogas.co.uk/

I am looking at the lightw8 bottles and enquired about size from the company.
In the blurb they sent was this statement which has me a little worried

_Please note: since the introduction of lightweigh cylinder (4 years) multinational gas corporation has made various statements about these products. Such as: It is not illegal to purchase them but it is illegal to fill them - this statement was withdrawn. Followed by: although it is not illegal to own or fill at any autogas outlet, we are advising garages that their insurance may be invalidated (Caravan Club Magazine 2004). Although it is not fact and it does not affect the insurance to allow the user owned cylinder to be filled, it is made it more difficult to be accepted on all garage forecourts in U.K. Some customers have been refused to fill on occasions or was told that it is illegal to refill such cylinder THE FACT IS NOT!!!_

Does anyone use these bottles and have you had any problems?

Looking at the pics of the bottles I can only see one connector at the top whereas on the gaslow bottles there are 2. What looks like one for filling and one for useage.

As ever any comments welcome

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The lightweight bottles don't have an 80% fill valve; caveat emptor.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Pete

I purchased one of the plastic ones at a show last year at a cost of £100. I used it for a few months but I have now stopped using it.

You are right there are two fittings - one for filling and one for using. They need tightening with two spanners and are very fiddly.

When empty the bottle is very light and is a bit awkward to fill although I have had them filled at an official calor gas depot by the calor employee.

I will be going for a fitted install with metal bottles, I decided against the plastic bottle. I paid £100, will sell for £50 if anyone wants it. We are at Shepton this weekend

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi

Other option - although more expensive at set up is www.gaslow.co.uk

Russell


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

I have looked at the Gaslow bottles on

www.motorcaravanning.co.uk.

and they are a GOOD bit less expensive than the MTH


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Gas*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> although more expensive at set up is www.gaslow.co.uk
> 
> Russell


and the cylinders are guaranteed for 15 years and the hoses for 25 years

Dave

656


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks people I was very wary after reading that statement.

I think I will stick with the norm and go for gaslow, and yes I had noticed that motorcaravanning seem to be quite competetive.

All I need now is to figure out what size bottle I can get, The manual says I can fit 13kg x 2 and a 13kg bottle is if I remember correctly 580mm high.

This is the same height as a gaslow 11kg bottle but when I measured inside my locker with a tape measure it was just about 575mm so it may be a bit of a squeeze. Or I just do what any engineer does *Get The Big Hammer Out*

Thanks all

Pete


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Pete

There are two heights for 13kg bottles. The difference is the collar, one has a high collar and we cannot get that into our locker, the lower collar 13kg we can. I do not know the height of the Gaslow 11kg bottles though

stew


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi all 

Talking of gaslow i had the conversion done on my MH and they only put the 6kg bottles in and being new to this i thought that would be fine.

Anyway thing is i have had only the heating on in the swift kontiki for 1 week on low setting, 3 keeps the Mh at about 15c and 1 bottle last a week, also when we are out with the heat on high and just general cooking, breakfast, tea, ect, 1 bottle last 2 days.

Is this the norm or have i a leak? as if this is norm even though i have two bottles we will be always filling up  

Brian

Oh If any body wishes to buy the 2 x 6kg gaslow bottles please email only 2 month old upgrading to larger size


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

> Oh If any body wishes to buy the 2 x 6kg gaslow bottles please email only 2 month old upgrading to larger size


Brian - It may well pay you to contact Gaslow and ask about swapping those bottles. I have heard that they are reputed to treat requests like yours very favourably.

Good luck,
Paul


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Pete. Gaslow will squeeze in the bigger bottles if they can. I had mine fitted at a show and they took off part of the carrying handle with a grinder on the first one going in to make it easier to turn the tap on and off. On a fixed permanent set up like that you dont need the handles anyway.


----------



## Bazza (May 1, 2005)

*MTH Refillables*

Hi All,

we have used 2 of the MTH refillables (the light weight "kevlar" ones, 20 litres each) for 18 months.

We have never been refused to fill & had no problems with the product as such.

When we fill we use the external filler, having openend the valve on the cylinder to be filled whilst away from the pumps. i.e. no fiddling in the gas locker while at the pump.

It seems that the "2 port" system on the Gaslow cylinders do make filling of both cylinders easier during the one pit stop without need to fiddle in the locker.

Our main reason for going with the light weight ones was exactly that, they are light.

Sad about 80% fill tho..... a single port phenomenon I think?

Bazza


----------



## Bazza (May 1, 2005)

*Single Port Cylinders*

Hi All,

I've been thinking about single port cylinders & occurs to me that none of them can have an 80% fill cut off, because, once cut off how would the gas get back out?

I think this is why there are 2 port cyclinders out there as re-fillables. Once the fill cut off has activated, then the other port with a tap is used to extract / consume the gas.....

A couple of 2 port cyclinders for the future would be nice though......

Bazza


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

80% fill - a float arrangement has a mechanical linkage to shut the inlet valve to the bottle. No venting is required; it is a "stop" valve.

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> Pete. Gaslow will squeeze in the bigger bottles if they can. I had mine fitted at a show and they took off part of the carrying handle with a grinder on the first one going in to make it easier to turn the tap on and off. On a fixed permanent set up like that you dont need the handles anyway.


Tony,

On the MTH bottle the handles are bolted on so there's no need to attack the bottle with a grinder. 8O

Don


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

I know that Don but I didnt want the MTH bottles because I considered the Gaslow system fitted in properly with an external filler cap and a gauge that tells me when the first bottle is empty is a far better and safer system. I dont have to worry about how much gas has been pumped into each bottle because it cuts off automatically at 80% fill.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Willy9b said:


> > Oh If any body wishes to buy the 2 x 6kg gaslow bottles please email only 2 month old upgrading to larger size
> 
> 
> Brian - It may well pay you to contact Gaslow and ask about swapping those bottles. I have heard that they are reputed to treat requests like yours very favourably.
> ...


Monsi;

Just to confirm that Willy9b is correct, i've just exchanged my 2 x 6kg bottles with 2 x 11kg ones at Gaslow.
All they charge is the price difference between the two (£10 per bottle).

pete


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Will be visiting the Spring Fair at Newark in March. Thought of fitting the Gaslow system to the van.

I understand some Gaslow installations can be done at shows. 
Is the financial outlay cheaper at a show venue than having it fitted another time.

Our location is in South Wales and haven't done a search yet to see if there are local engineers to my area.

The van will take a 11kg and 6kg Gaslow bottle i think. What are the pros and cons of fitting two Gaslow bottles rather than say one refillable 11kg bottle and an ordinary propane 6kg bottle.

Can anyone supply name and phone number of an installation company they can recommend.

As with anything in life "Every pounds a prisoner" this day and age.

We will be travelling extensively in Europe in the near future.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi y'all and happy new year!
I've had the larger MTH refillable light weight bottle for a while as well as a regular Calor bottle. I keep it topped up (go to the local Calor place - first time he over-filled it so just opened the tap to let some out!). After lots of consideration I have dumped my UK Calor bottle and instead have a French Antargaz bottle. I have not yet needed to refil the MTH bottle at a petrol station so can't comment. But when I do I will fit the UK or French filling adaptor before entering the station, then just open the door and fill-er-up.
Mike


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Oji. But make sure you only fill it 80% for your own safety. MTH should have told you the max amount of Litres to put in it from empty.


----------

